# Killing Coyotes With Propane ?



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Seldom said:


> How about a little true life story! I was welding in the Dow powerhouse one day curled-up and standing on my head, welding inside what is called "the Monkey" by powerhouse people. The 2 maintenance guys I was working with thought it was a big laugh to goose me and run welding rods up my pants legs and get me pissed-off while I was in that position welding. These were x-ray quality welds as required by spec on top of it.
> 
> Once I'd finished the last weld and the maintenance guys were working on repiping the Monkey, I dumped out my can of Skoal and punch a little hole in it. I filled the little can with acetylene and O2 mix and passed a flame across the hole. It was like a big cherry bomb when it went off! Scared the pants off those 2 guys because explosions in a powerhouse is bad, bad news. Those 2 nor anyone I ever welded for in the powerhouse dicked with Seldom after that!!


I was told of a "prank" where someone blew an air hose in another guy's ass, thinking it would be funny. Obviously not good... this was many many years ago at Corning

Not sure how long you've been retired but the stuff you experienced probably wouldn't fly in today's workplace.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Waif said:


> We salute you Mr. propane , flip flops , matches and no safety gear guy for meeting the challenge of combatting digging rodents head on. Not since Caddyshack have we had such a heroic staunch and determined figure in our mist.
> No silly traps or pellets for you, It's fight fire with fire. And , that unmistakable smell of success , singed molehair.
> 
> Here's to you Mr. sod lifter concrete cracking earth displacing mole tunnel blower upper guy!


Get some background singers...'gonna have a mole barbeque'


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

sureshot006 said:


> I was told of a "prank" where someone blew an air hose in another guy's ass, thinking it would be funny. Obviously not good... this was many many years ago at Corning
> 
> Not sure how long you've been retired but the stuff you experienced probably wouldn't fly in today's workplace.


The “playful culture” was ending when I hired into Dow’s Welding Engineering Dept 15 years before I

Corning was, IMO, always some years behind Dow but even that being said, I’d doubt they’d have air hoses in the locker rooms where bare asses would be accessable!


----------

